

Ask HN:Why does www.php.net change the logo picture? - sonic0002

http://www.php.net/ has changed its top-left corner logo picture. Do you know why?
======
j_col
Yeah it's an April Fool's thing. It not only changes on php.net, but on all
PHP installations when rendering the phpinfo() page.

------
arien
April Fool's, perhaps?

